# 2013 sentra no fuel past injectors



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I'm helping a friend with her car and I'm stumped. She has a new fuel pump but it won't start. Same issue before new fuel pump. It has fire starts and runs on starter fluid.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

First check the fuel pump fuse in the IPDM. Use a test lamp and not a visual inspection, to verify that there's power to the fuse with the key on. If there isn't, you have either a blown 60A fusible link in the battery card or the IPDM is bad. If there is power and the fuse is good, check for power at the Pink wire on pin 10 of the IPDM. You should see about 1.5 seconds of power (priming pulse) on that wire every time you cycle the ignition. If not, the IPDM is bad. If you have power there, inspect for power at the fuel pump connector, if not then you have a wiring issue. Also inspect the female terminals on the fuel pump connector closely for blackening or corrosion. On practically all Nissans, dying fuel pumps have a nasty habit of burning the ground terminal at the fuel pump. However, it can be hard to spot because it's usually the female pin that scorches.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - It's very unlikely the problem is injector-related. The injectors are powered by the ECM Relay, and if that wasn't working the engine wouldn't be running on supplemental fuel.


----------



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

Thank you! That is very helpful and I wish I had asked sooner lol. I will check the ipdm and the battery card next and report back my findings. Again many thanks.


----------



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

Just to be clear. The fuel pump is cycling and I do have fuel at the fuel rail.


----------



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

jmead212 said:


> Just to be clear. The fuel pump is cycling and I do have fuel at the fuel rail.


Seems to me if I can hear the fuel pump running, that checks all the boxes for the above suggestions but it will not fire at all with out starter fluid. I visually inspected the injectors and used my battery to check each one for clicking. I am assuming that it would at least be trying to fire if there was a dirty or stuck injector but it acts like it's getting no fuel at all.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Is there fuel in it? If so, there has to be an obstruction or the pump isn't producing enough pressure.


----------

